# The question asked a million times ><



## MadamX (Nov 20, 2008)

Hello everyone, 
I'm sure this question has been asked a million times over but here goes again lol.. I have been reading post after post getting a wealth of info from this site and I thank you. But I have one specific question, I currently have a HIX Hobby lite 9x12 heat press, and am interested in doing T shirts's on a intermidiate level. (just did mouse pads and puzzles for personal use before.) I would like to do company name type shirts with their name across the chest and maybe a simple line drawing for a logo. All would be mainly 1-2 colors most likely on blue or dark shirts with white letters and logo/drawing. My question is with dark shirts would plastisol, ironall, softstretch or what would be my best type of transfer? And would i require to get a bigger or more proffesional press? Also I would only be doing right under 10 shirts per customer. This would be like a home business type thing as well lol, not ready for the "big dog" stuff  Thank you again for any tips or help^^


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Plastisol would be a more durable method than the others you mentioned. With inkjet transfer paper, I am not sure how you could get white letters unless you had a cutter. Typically, transfer paper for darks have a white background.

If this is all you are doing, and your overall design falls within 9X12, then you would not need a larger press. That is as long as the press gets hot enough to apply plastisol; 325 to 350 degrees.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Joe is right, Plastitol transfers would be the way to go as they are screen printed and a much better quality then the transfer papers. The hix hobby lite goes up to 425 degrees so you should be fine as far as temp. The most limiting thing I can see is the size of the press. I have two of those presses as I started doing kids clothing. Once I started doing adult clothing, I found the size to be a bit small for me, but as long as you stay within the 12 x 9 size you should be fine.

Another method you could consider since you are only talking about one to two colors is a vinyl cutter. It might get kind of expensive in the long run buying ordering plastitol transfers in 10 or less per design. If you were to purchase a vinyl cutter, you would be able to cut them yourself and save money. Plus with a vinyl cutter you could also get into doing banners for advertisement, decals and lots of other things  Just something to think about.


----------



## MadamX (Nov 20, 2008)

Good Afternoon!

Thank you both so much! I feel like a dummy i didn't put the white letters with the ink together  lol. I will definitely look into the vinyl cutter thing, I don't know much about them but I'm sure theres a wealth of info here thanks to people like you. Just for fun i googled vinyl cutters and Uscutter is advertising one starting at $269, would this be the usual starting price? And are these safe to buy used usually? Thank you again


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

MadamX said:


> Good Afternoon!
> 
> Thank you both so much! I feel like a dummy i didn't put the white letters with the ink together  lol. I will definitely look into the vinyl cutter thing, I don't know much about them but I'm sure theres a wealth of info here thanks to people like you. Just for fun i googled vinyl cutters and Uscutter is advertising one starting at $269, would this be the usual starting price? And are these safe to buy used usually? Thank you again


 Cheap cutters can wor for you but limit what you can do. They will not contour cut inkjet transfers. You can do vinyl apparel though. I would get a larger press. Look at proworlds deal for the sunie.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I would also recommend plastisol transfers as most companies are accustomed to silk screened shirts. The 9x12 press is the minimum size you'd want but it should be fine for 95% of your customers. Make some cash first then buy a larger, quality press if the business works out.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I would suggest you get a larger press and use the small one for back up or sell it to help pay for a larger one. I would suggest to anyone want to do word type graphics for large volume orders, say 12 or over they use plastisol transfers. Any order under 12 with wording for darks I will not do. If it is a picture type graphic then I will consider and do with everlast For darks. If it is for lights then I would use JPSS. If you are considering a cutter and I know some of us don't have the funds I would think first if you want to do contour cutting as in cutting transfers you will not be able to do that with a cheat cutter. Think more in the over $1000 range. However if you want to do apparel vinyl and you want to do lettering then a low cost cutter such as the copam 2500 will do the job for you as well as allow you to do sign work as a lot of us do both. Lou


----------

